# 11 year old with IBS



## Diva56 (Mar 24, 2003)

Hello!My 11 year old daughter was recently diagnosed with IBS. I need help. How can I help her? What treatment options are out there for children? I would appreciate any helpful advice.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Diva,My 15 year old son was diagnosed last year. What are your daughter's symptoms? Can you give some more details.


----------



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

Hi Diva;My Daughter was 11 around the same age as I was when I got IBS. She was suffering with sever C she would go 14 days and a bit longer the last time she ended up with a partial blockage. We started her on the 100 day hypno therapy program. I had also done it myself. I am D. It did wonders for Rachel. One thing we also noticed that it worked on her migranes also. When she was going to bed she would put the tape on and listen. I recommend it.denise. bradley


----------



## perky (Apr 19, 2002)

my dd is 11yo she was diagnosed 1 1/2 yo with ibs and gerd. we take it one day at a time. she's worse in the am. she takes metamucial every day, and prilosec. we have tried levisin, and bentyl to some avail. no miracle pill. it has to be a lifestyle change.not easy. get IBS the first year, its very helpful. you can email me anytime at kerirperkins###prodigy.net


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

i 'am going to a bridal shower in 4 days. i am so scared that i will get ibs. i sometimes i wish i would die because i think everyone would be happy. only because i always have ibs i wish i was dead


----------



## celle* (Mar 7, 2003)

hey sometimes right before i go somewhere i'll take some ib profen or advil it lasts 4-6 hours and it REALLY helps for the whole i wish i would die DON"T SAY THAT i really enjoy talking to you and you should never think that it gets other people down to







hope i helped!ohh by the way skater what time do you usually come on line?? ~celle


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

I go on in the moring, sometimes i go on in the afternoon. I will not be on,on saterday, or sunday. I got to go to a bridal shower.


----------



## sickofthis (Apr 14, 2003)

I felt the same way when I first got IBS. I am 21 now, and trust me, things will get better. If you are not on medications, see your doctor. Some people think it sucks having to take pills everyday but I say, I would rather take a few pills than be sick all the time! You can totoally lead a normal life with IBS. You just have to ask yourself if changing your habits is worth you feeling better. I mean, if I know I have a big important event coming up, I will avoid foods that make me sick. But everything in moderation. When I am just home, hanging out by myself I sometimes get fast food and pizza and stuff, because I know if I get sick I don't have to worry. Just trust me, it will get easier. And always keep your ears open for new things and foods that may help you feel better.


----------

